# Proximity sensor on a Rooted Galaxy S4 SGH M919



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok guys and girls I swapped over from the lightly moded Roms to Cyanogen Mod 11, Now when I make a call if the screen goes black I can;t pull it back up at all, and on the rare occasions that it does come back up I can't use the keypad buttons, I was told that I need to either cal the proximity sensor or just turn it off completely, well I've seen about 50 million you tube videos and the ones that apply to my phone scare the hell out of me, can somebody PLEASE put in a 4th graders language for me?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What carrier are you with?

Is the ROM install correctly? Does anything else fail to work?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes its installed correctly
I am on T mobile with a Galaxy s4
Everything else works better than the original ROM, when it was out of the box new.
Just to be sure using TWRP recovery I did a full complete wipe including the external SD card
Right now I have the system set to end a call when the power button is pressed, but it still doesn't make the screen come back on, I have to hit the home button for that and it comes up with the lock screen, if it does make the dial screen come up the numbers are unusable, BUT if I do the external speaker and don't go anywhere near the sensor it works fine, I have a otter box defender installed but the problem is with the otterbox on or off


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Heres screens of my "about Phone"
I have the phone info apk installed too if you need further information

Screenshot_2014-10-18-21-48-30 - Download - 4shared
Screenshot_2014-10-18-21-48-38 - Download - 4shared


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This might be a possibility Proximity Sensor Bug Fixed, .Screen turns of… | Samsung Galaxy S 4 i9500, i9505, i9505G, i9506 | XDA Forums


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea, I read that and tried it but it didn't work either, But for now I think it fixed itself after a simple reboot and permission fix, cause I just tried it again and for some reason it decided to work. But it was with DW contacts and dialer not the stock phone , cause I like DW better  I just hope it keeps working like it is right now, but just it case Im gonna do a complete nendroid backup (just in case)


----------

